#   >     IRF

## Aleks @

.    .     :         ?      .




: http://rovno.boom.ru/samodelkin/ut2fw_2.htm

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

, ,    ,          ,      (    ),      Tr1,          .  -        750  ... 20-  IRF510,  10  ,  110  (  ,  ),             ,  ,            ,     .       .          .      YES-98M-CW, , ,  50 ,    -     ,    
http://ru3ga.qrz.ru/TX/yes98mcw.shtml

----------

ur4mp

----------


## Aleks @

> -        750  ... 20-  IRF510,  10  ,  110  (  ,


  ! :P 
      ?

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

> ! :P 
>       ?


     "Funk",        ,    2000-,       3000-   :Smile:  .
        ,  ,   .

----------


## Victor

-      ,

----------


## ra6fnr

.    .
     904.
           . 
 :Crazy:

----------

,      ...   , -    ,  ...  -  .   300  ...    .       IRF150  250,     -     .  ,  -      50 .    IRF640  ?  70 ?   -      140  ,  ,     ,   100...
       ,      .  100     4  IRF510   MS1307 -     .
        - .

----------


## Victor

> -       /  9       IRF740,  300    ,

----------

> ?    !


    ...   ...       ()         1 , ,  .

----------


## Aleks @

?

----------


## RA4FJZ

UA1ZH
   -,       ?!     ...    ?!       ,             -    50.      80    (   ).  ,     ?     ?

----------

> UA1ZH
>    -,       ?!     ...    ?!       ,             -    50.      80    (   ).  ,     ?     ?


    .         .      .
      , ,       , . 
      - . .

----------


## RK3AQW

> Aleks @
> 
>        ?
> 
> 
> .   -     .
>     .  IRF150.
>   -      . TL434   IRF740,   ,  .  50 16.
>   , , ,    .     . ,-        .
> ...


,    IRF 510       
   400 ,   50 ?

----------


## RK3AQW

> UA1ZH:
> -        -  "   500  ()",  "     -  ".
>  ,  , ,   ?
> 
> ,      ,      .
> 
> 73!


  500   IRF150(180)    510(43)    4      500,  ,         14-28  ,   ,

----------


## RK3AQW

> ,        ?  IRF740    ( ,     ),   300    2    300   (  S 2502,   ).      ,   ,      ,   .        .       (       IRF740  40,    ,  - "" 5...10,  7   100 (       )  18   50,      1...1.5).      .

----------

> ,    IRF 510       
>    400 ,   50 ?


  ,   ...     IRF510 -    .
    .

----------

> designer
> 
> ,        ?  IRF740    ( ,     ),   300    2    300   (  S 2502,   ).      ,   ,      ,   .        .       (       IRF740  40,    ,  - "" 5...10,  7   100 (       )  18   50,      1...1.5).     
>  .



, . -
http://www.cqham.ru/pow31.htm

  TL494,   .   ,      40-50,,  .
  ,           .  50     200.   .        2999   .      ,    .        ,     .      - ,    .

----------


## UR5ZQV

:RK3AQW -        (,      )    EWB.
: UA1ZH -      ,      300.       IRF710,      ,      .
PS:          ,    "-".
 , UR5ZQV.

----------


## Bek, EX8AB

> ....  -      500        IRF150   .
>   -          ?   ?    .


!
    "  "?    ,      ""?  ,      14  ?
   ""  :Very Happy:  ...
,  ,       .

----------


## RK3AQW

http://www.southgatearc.org/news/jun2005/50mhz_amp.htm
500 watt  50  40 10  irf510

----------


## RK3AQW



----------


## UR5ZQV

RK3AQW:  EWB   -   ,        "".      -  (  ,  , )    EWB    .

----------


## Aleks @

> 


!        !  :Very Happy:

----------


## RK3AQW

.    ,  mrf150  150  :Crazy:    ,   20 -74  
800   irf 510   :Super:

----------


## RK3AQW

510  500w

----------


## UR5ZQV

.        25.11.06.  "" (5...10 ).    200, 220.  3.5 - 300, 1 ,     .        .  7   ,    10  IRF740    ,    (  ,        40,   ,        40  6 ).     " "      ,      .     .    .

----------

.     ...      -  901...    20  -.        .    (   )        D2PACK. 33 . ,  . (  ).     -    .

----------

,...  40   60 -   .     510     -  .

----------


## RC2SC

?   ,   ,   ?    50 .            .

----------


## AlexanderT

4   240?

----------


## RC2SC

,           :    - !

----------


## RC2SC

2-,  ,  ( ,,  ..)  -   ,       .   -,    .  ,     ,   .    .        .    240 .        .

----------


## RC2SC

- 30-50 .,               ,  5-.  , , -      .    10  200 .  .            ,                  .     , -     /.     HI !!!

----------


## RC2SC

, -!!!    1-.
    ,    ,    ,    ,    ,     .- !     - + /     .

----------


## RC2SC

( 31-38, L1-L2)   ALC (1-6).         ALC   . 3     .        HDK-97   rk4hww.

----------

> UA1ZH
> 
> ,...  40   60 -   .     510     -  .
> 
> 
>   !
> ,    ,   ,  ,    IRF630   .  
>         4 - 1,5,      375 ,   ?    80     1,5    ""   (  3)    32.  
>  1,5*32=48,   (  43),    ?      ?
>         50     110  ( 3-38),     ???     ...


 ,  630   -        ,  510,  -  .     - 30-40 ,  32 -  .      . 48   -   ,     .   50  ()     48  ,  24,   .     -   - 110   50  -   200 ,    . -  .
 !

----------


## Lerik

> Lerik
> 
>     80     1,5    ""   (  3)    32.  
>  1,5*32=48,   (  43)
> 
> 
>      . 48   -   ,     .   50  ()     48  ,  24,   .


        !      ,      ,         -  (   ).            "" 
     48   :

 =  + 

= 48 * 55% =  26,4  (   )
  = 48 - 26,4 = 21,6 

      (43 )    ?       +  ?




> -   - 110   50  -   200 ,    . -  .
>  !


         .

    !!!!

----------


## RC2SC

,                   .              2   .     ,     , .  . ,        .

----------


## Lerik

> ,                   .              2   .     ,     , .  . ,        .


             ?
      ,           ,      ,       2, ,    ,      .

----------

> UA1ZH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Lerik
> 
> ...


     -     .  43  -   .

 !

----------


## Lerik

> .     irf630.     ,   KP590KH8.  ,      ,   RD3AY      956,967-65,  -                    .          /       ,     .                ,   .          UT2FW  RD3AY ,                .


   -   ?      ?

----------


## RC2SC

,    .        ,              .        RV9XE,       .      ,      .                  50   .   -      2- 966.       50    120 .           .       ,       2         70 .

----------


## Lerik

> "    -            ?"
> ,  ?( -     )  ,   ..
>  -    ?   ,


      ,   50  ...     .

----------


## Lerik

> , .    ,   .  -   .
>     -   .    Thruline 4410A  Bird Electronic Co.


,  50,  -  ?
 :Smile:        .
  ,  !

----------


## Lerik

[quote="UA1ZH
     ?   
...
  ? 
 ,-  .[/quote]

  ,     5    :Smile:      2      .
 3-38.        .

----------


## Lerik

[quote="UA1ZH
     ?   
...
  ? 
 ,-  .[/quote]

  ,     5    :Smile:      2      .
 3-38.        .

----------


## RA3QMS

.
       irf530.
1,5W input ,60W output  20 .

----------


## RA3QMS

.

----------


## Lerik

> .


,  ,  ,        ?

----------


## RZ3DOH

!

       IRF510   IRF530?      ,     530-  .      ?  ,  ,      .

----------


## RZ3DOH

> IRF530        . 
>          510,  -        3   34,    -     -   3,3     .    4,5     0,3.      .
>        ?


     ..

   IRF530 100, 15, 5100, 88 
( 100, 5.6,  1300  43   IRF510).

     510-          (""     ).   24,   160,     2.2,   25   50 .      ,        ,      .

----------


## Lerik

> .


,    , ,  34 ,   4,   120 .       2 IRF510.
       IRF640,      .          1275  400  ,    7.

----------


## Lerik

> 14   ,  ???  28        3,5 ? 
> 			
> 		
> 
> Lerik,     45.  - 6  7, 5  14, 3  25,    28     1.5.  - 5...10,  "".    ,      .      IRF530/IRF630/IRF730,    .         200, 220.


  IRF640 ,     IRF630 .

----------

> !
> 
>        IRF510   IRF530?      ,     530-  .      ?  ,  ,      .


   ,    510    ,    9 (!!!???),      9000...
,               ?    510  530   ,             .      530  ,    .      10.  
     -      ...
    IRF510 -    IRF      ,  -    .        IRF510.  -  510     ,  IRF740,    300 ( )   1500, 740.   .

----------


## Lerik

> 630-    ,      7 .
>      ,    :
>  -     ,
>  -      ,
>  -       ,   ,   ,   .. 
>          .


 630  ,     7  14 .         IRF640. 

 :
 -     ,
,   ,    .  ,            :Smile: 

 -      ,


 -       , 
   ()    !
   ,    ,      .

       ,     ....

----------


## AlexanderT

Lerik
  F6BQU    IRF510   ,          
------------------------------------------------
       ,     747 (737),  510        (   )        ,      .

----------


## UR5ZQV

.      -   - ( .  DL2KQ).          (  0.13 ),   -      (     IRF)  -           - (   ,   ,       IRF640    1800 ,      ).
   510  530.       IRF UA1ZH,       510 -  - 180 ,  - 1.3/, .  - 5.6.  530: 700 , 8/, 14 .     530   510: =1803=540, S=1.33=3.9/ -    .

----------


## Lerik

> ,             ,       .


        ?            .
      ? 




> ,F6BQU -    !!!
>     .


  :Smile:             ,     .  :Smile:

----------


## Lerik

to AlexanderT

!!!!    :Smile:                .     ....

----------


## Lerik

> ,    ,         ,      ,  .


, ,      !!!

----------


## UY3IG

-,    ,
   .  -   ?

----------


## AlexanderT

2SK413
---------------------------------------
   ?

----------


## AlexanderT

(12 )          (6670,6035  ),    ,  (   )      220,  ,       .
      !

----------


## Victor

,      

  .

http://forum.qrz.ru/showthread.php?t...ghlight=irf510

----------


## Victor

,
    ,   ,  ,     2 922    2 IRF510
U-14 ,P -35, 922     ,  ,    913,   ,    ,  ,
    ,  , 
50    ,   ,
   , .   15,
  50      ,  
-    , 
        IRF630.

----------

> .            .    530      ?      ,       . 
> 
> 
>       ,   F6BQU    IRF510   ,          .
> http://lpistor.chez-alice.fr/pairf510.htm
> 
> 
> 
>    ,  ,  2  IRF510
>   ,      IRF640      ( 7  14 ).       ,     .



  ,         ,     15         MS1307. 

 .

  " "...             -   ?   ,   ...

 .
   -   740     510...    ,     .      -          .       -      . 
    -      , .

.

----------

2 UA1ZH:         ?          .

----------


## Lerik

> -   740     510...    ,     .      -          .       -      . 
>     -      , .


     "",      .....
        ,           ,          .... 
 , !!!   ,            ....
        ,     :(

           ?    ?

----------


## Lerik

> designer
> 
>    510  530.       IRF UA1ZH,       510 -  - 180 ,  - 1.3/, .  - 5.6.  530: 700 , 8/, 14 .     530   510: =1803=540, S=1.33=3.9/ -    .


     ...

----------

> UA1ZH
> 
>    -   740     510...    ,     .      -          .       -      . 
>     -      , .
> 
> 
>      "",      .....
>         ,           ,          .... 
>  , !!!   ,            ....
> ...


         -       .    "".
   - ,,       .
    -  ,      ,      ,      .
.

----------

> UA1ZH
> 
>          -       .    "".
>    - ,,       .
>     -  ,      ,      ,      .
> .
> 
> 
>     , ..       
> ...


,  .    (  )   .       -      -  .           .      ,        -  -       .      -     ,    (  )  (- )   (,  ) ,      (    ).     ,     .          -  .      ,     .
        -   .         -  ,   -  .
.

----------

!       IRF78

----------


## Lerik

> !
>    :
> http://www.cqham.ru/PA_IRF510.htm  160.
>     ?    http://toroids.info/ FT50-43   800,  12.7x7.15x4.9      K16x8x6 600HH      ,  T68-2   10  1063 20?
> ,       PA:
> http://radio.xpam.de/mirrors/www.geo...m/radio107mhz/


            ?

----------


## hamateur

> ?


  5   160 .

----------


## hamateur

, Lerik!  -     IRF510 (http://www.cqham.ru/PA_IRF510.htm).      ,   -   5    .      ,   -   !

----------


## UY3IG

IRF.     510, 520      . 1-99     .        .       ,       .  , UA1ZH,      .  ,           ,      .        +  .       .            - 2  0,5    2.      600 - 1000 ,       .    .    24,     . ,   .
 ,     ? UA1ZH         IRF 510.

----------


## UY3IG

*npokypop*   miniYES.

----------


## bw_wb

> ,      -  ,    -   Splint Layot.               .


  2    4 IRF.

http://ur4qbp.ucoz.ua/_pu/0/19284.jpg
http://ur4qbp.ucoz.ua/_fr/0/7960251.jpg
http://ur4qbp.ucoz.ua/PA.rar

----------


## UY3IG

*rv3ae*, , .   .     -   ,      ,            -   .  -    50 .      -  .  . ,  - ,    .

----------


## hamateur

> ?


14 , 900       :Smile:

----------

> 904.         28    3-5   .    .    20    100.


Hi - Hi .   ,      
   ( IRF510,    MRF150 ! ),
 -: -    (  ) !
  !    ?
-  510?   ,    "", 
    !!!  ,    !!!
 - ?
, ,     - -   !  ?!      .......!
    "ci" (),  , !
  ,  , -,    "  " ! 
  !  !!!

----------


## UR5ATF

,        -   2677        510  10,   100     ,    ,         ,    2  3 ,     ,    ,     10         (..     1 -   50 )   -   2,5-3  13,8,    10  ,     ,       -   ,     ,   10  ,    ?

----------


## UR5ZQV

*UR5ATF*



> ,       -


   ,  ,   ?



> ,   10  ,    ?


 ,   10    ,    (    .)

----------


## UR5ATF

,    13,8 ,
  :        ,       ,         ,   2           3       ,    ,      ,     ,   2  3      ...    ???

----------


## UY3IG

-  .  .   ,    .     .       .     .   -    .    ,      .  ...      .

----------


## Integral

> !     200-300,  irf630...


 ,        .    .
*ci* http://forum.cqham.ru/download.php?id=38247.

----------


## RV3LE

?

----------


## UV5EVY

" "  , ..    -     ,-     - .

----------


## UV5EVY

> .      646-.   ,    .


  ,     .  907-  ,    100 -  ,.- 30  -    (    )  ,  , - .    U=1(20 )    (50 )  4,5  -5 .    .

----------


## RA4UIR

> 646. 8  -   , 10  -   .


,  ,     ,  160   ...  .

----------


## UR5IGC

> ?


     400 2000


> 0.6-0.8.   1065 1000  6-8     20-30.


        ,  (  HDK-97)   2,4 20 


> 


  ,  ,,   -   200

----------


## UV5EVY

> -    ,    .   907, .


  100  - . -   0,75 - 1.5    +12 .   0,01  . . -  .  - . -    646.    .        -    ,  .        (<1,3)  75 . R -   .  (0,1 -0,15 ) .    -   1 -1,5  (     10 -15 ).

----------


## Integral

> ... 2  ...


    . ,        2SC2075.       .      .       (15), .  1:2    .     2SC2075    6-7. ..  .      .   .     1-2  .   .

----------


## RA4UIR

> to *Integral*
>     ,   2  .   ,    .


    ,       ...
   MiniYes      .  UA1ZH       ...   , ,   ?   :Smile:

----------

,      IRF540,      ?

----------


## Integral

646  610.       51.  610 .     .    1   -  7  1000 (7 ),   10  1000    10 ,  7 .    .     610-60, 2SC2075-200.     20, 17  15.    :Very Happy:

----------


## Integral

.     .
 VT1  907    .       646. 
    2         .          IRF 520.  ,     ,    .      160  15-   50.   ,  25-30.       10-, SDR ADTRX    TalkingBox  15-.       610   .  610  646,    .   .  15  17   ,     .    -   .
       (. ).        :Very Happy:       !

----------


## RA3WIQ

> (. ).


  ...
      SplitLayout         ...
 .

----------


## Oleg UR6EJ

UR6IUS
     -?
     ,           .
      ?




> VT1  907


,      ,         .



> IRF 520


      .




> 610  646... 15  17


 10     , ,    .
       ,  ,   ...
,  646  610    . 
    1      VT1     1.
. .
----------
P.S.
     (      )    10_12 600_1000 (), 
10  , 1    .
    . ,  ()   .
  21, 31 (   2008)   ,     .
-----------
             ,     . 
     ,       . 
   20-30%       .

----------


## UY3IG

*Integral* -        ,    .    - ...   ""  -  .      - .    .      .

----------


## Integral

> ...       ,    .    .


.           21-22.    .

       .     *  2!*  SMD            .

----------


## UY3IG

*Amel55* -    .       ?    .
       ""   .  -.  ,   ,   ,     .     ,   -.      -       .   -   IRF        "" .

----------


## UY3IG

> TRX  (    ..          )      ,           ,           1   -  .            (..   ),      .

----------


## ..

> TRX  (    ..          )      ,           ,           1   -  .            (..   ),      .


 
   .
 ",  "....  .
   ,    "",  ,   -   .   .... ...,        .

----------


## ..

> =1,      .   50 .          50     1  ,      ,   2        .


...      -     ur3iag.

----------


## UR5ATF

-  MS1307        100   ,  datasheet          ,   IRF510       . 
   -           510,  13,8     1 ,   12-20     1,8  3,3.     50    15        -   1      .  :Laughing:

----------


## Oleg UR6EJ

ark4819



> 


    ...
  2SC1307  2SK1307,        - S1307    .

http://rf.atnn.ru/s9/um_737.html

----------


## RA1APY

> Integral
> 
>    .     .
> 
> 
>    ..          ...  HDK-97   -904  2 2SC2075,     8O   ((  160  11 ,   20  3...    646   ...   .          2  . 
> 
>        ,   ...           10*6,5*4   2000, 9 , 3 .     ...
>          .     ...  20      ...
>   ,     *2075*      2SC2075?     Japan ))


|   606  1     12 ,.      ,    .

----------


## Oleg UR6EJ

RA4UIR
1.       -          R15, R16.           ,      . 
        Tr1,   2    .
2.       .
   ,    -,   ,   Tr1 .
3.          12 . 
4. 2075  2078    ""   .   -  .
  ,         .      ,     . 
       ,       920     921. 
606, 904  907 -  ...
921         4W,        ,      " ".

----------


## RA4UIR

,   160 - 10, 80-6, 40- 3, 20 - 1.2  :Smile:   .

----------


## ur3ilf

*Daimon*       ""          .  2SC1969  2SC1971    805  :Exclamation:

----------


## Oleg UR6EJ

RA4UIR
,       .
     "",      . 
     ,   ,     "" ,   () .
--------
     01   .
      ,       2   20_100.
    39  (   ,      ) 
      470 _1 .
   .

----------


## RA4UIR

,        ,   ,  .)

ps   .

----------


## Integral

> "   IRF"


IRF-   - .        .
          50. 160-6.3, 80-5.6, 40-5, 30-4.7, 20-4.5, 15-4.3.   (   )   40-,  15-20.    160  80 ,     .
       ,   20- QSO   .        ,      +28-30 (  +36).        .        :Laughing:  .

----------


## Integral

> ? 15-20%   () ?   - !


     .

----------


## RA4UIR

> ,       -
> , *  !?*


 http://forum.cqham.ru/download.php?id=43390 
13,8 .




> ,    ,  -
> :  , ?





> *(-15)*.      .      *(7-26)*.


      ,         .

----------


## RA4UIR

> !
> 
>  "",    ,
>    ( ).
> .


,  ,         ...


   ...   ...646 +2  920...   18     1.8-14    12 ((  ...      ,      ,         20,    10...         ...     4  10*5*7,  2000...        (...    HDK      ,                      . 

,     :?  
       /      irf

   ?

----------


## RA4UIR

> *Daimon*  -  ,                       - .        .                   . ** .      -  .          .      .   ,  .


  :Smile:   ,       646,    , 1.5    ....               (   ),         646!

  ,     )

----------


## Oleg UR6EJ

80_100W  24_26  ,  2     .
   ,   13_14 - 4.
      .



> ...   1.5       ~24


        , ..  ?



> ,   !


  :Very Happy:       .

----------


## Integral

> ...        0.012   160  0.01  20.


,    .     ?   ""  IRF- . 
           IRF520       .    20-  2.8  3.2.       ,      :Sad:

----------


## Integral

> ...        ...


    Cn.   5...7 ,      901.      IRF520 218,  .    20-  150,   243.       ,     .     ,  ,       (AD9851).

----------


## RX6MR

> http://forum.cqham.ru/download.php?id=29606
> 14, 20, 21, 25.      ,     .
> ).


       .       ,     ,    ,       ???

----------


## RX6MR

> IRF520       .    20-  2.8  3.2.       ,


         ???? 
    ,    0,4   ....
 :Smile:

----------


## RK4CI

> IRF520       .


         .        ,   .   ,    ...           (   ,    ),       .

----------


## RV3LE

,       18/.  .     22 IRF520.   36   7,5   - 120  14,     45 - 50  .    "" -         .

----------


## Integral

> UT0IS  ...


, .     .
       .         .   (IR)   2,64/,      (ST)  8/  :Exclamation:  .  IRF520  ST (  Morocco)       ,        . ..      ,   .

----------


## bifido

IRF510  .   36         20 .  ,   ?
    "1 , 50 ".

----------


## 12701

bifido :      ?    50 ,   2 .

----------


## Valery Gusarov

- !

----------


## RU9CA

> ......


   -   .   (   ..)   -    .
     ,   :Crazy:   -      ,   . 
 !

----------


## pupinizator

IRF520  http://radiopro.ucoz.ru/load/14-1-0-95

----------


## Integral

,   .

----------


## Valery Gusarov

,   .     ...    1,2-1,5...

----------


## Integral

http://forum.cqham.ru/download.php?id=43390    SDR- ADTRX UR4QBP ( ).       18,          21.5.     ,   ""   . 


> ?  ?


160 - 25, 80-20 - 30, 15 - 25
         10-.   ,    ,      :Very Happy:  .

----------


## Integral

> ?
>   .


  .         .     5,    .         ,       (  ).

----------


## Integral

> 25


 160  15    6  4.5.     ,     5   ,     .    80  40   40 ,     . 



> 


2 - 4(1065) 1000 2:1 -   1065 1000, .  2:1 (  ,   )
3 -  ,   :Embarassed:    .

----------


## pupinizator

PA SDR-1000

----------


## RN6LKU

( )            -     ,  .  .     . -    ( -    -23)   . ..    ,  -    ..

*     .*

----------


## RN6LKU

.

----------


## ur3ilf

> 150   28     1...30    < 1 dB!


  931    ?           ?    956  957           .    931    .    .   :Very Happy:   RC               .             1.5-30 ?     ?        :Very Happy:

----------


## RN6LKU

**

   !

----------


## Integral

> 904       .


    , -   (250/).  904  -   30-40.        12  24    931  922,     .    -       12 ,           .

----------


## RV3LE

> ?


   ?   ,      .

----------

4 IRF520  .
 4  ,   48,  .

 :

F,  ____ , ____ I,  _____ , 
2__________ 22,5______ 9,8 _______300
8__________18,8 ______ 11________ 300
14_________14,7_____  _ 12,6_______ 300
21_________12,5_____  _ 13,4_______ 300

    3-56   20.
 -   FSU26
  S21   Agilent E5071B
  - 2  SML-03 c .
  PSH6018 (0-60, 18)

     ,
3   2   =300 3  25   (-31   ),    3   -  22 (-28   ),    300  . 
   -  2    7,     .
 .
 S21    40.

----------


## Serg

** 

 -?

----------


## UR5ZQV

** ,     (   )      (       RC        ,     ),    .  - IRF740, 640, 540,  45 ,  6            .       (   L1,    ""),      (    -     -  ).

----------


## Sergey Gr

To Serg:
 1 8   0,35 .
  10,  2000. 
  ,      5.
 L1 -     0,1-240,    0,8 ,        5.
  ,           3         50-60 -  .
     2000  17.
 50-2-11.

           -   ""  70 .
      600!!!    1,5-16   805!!!  ( ).

    ,       ,     4 IRF520   ,      4 2979( !).
 520    ( ).

----------


## Sergey Gr

To UA1ZH  R1C4    .     12 -   .           .
 "    "          -   ,          ,    -   ,     .

 -     ,          ,     .     ,    .          2-3 ?

----------


## RN6LKU

> .        .


 :
1.  
2.  

    .    .  . 

   ( ).

----------


## ut4en

. 300   

      -?

----------


## RA4UIR

,   )  .
               . ....       .

 ,    ???        2   ...       ,             2 ?
  .    ,        ,  .  :Smile:

----------


## RK4CI

.      -      .     50      7   20*10*5.    160        .     -  ?

----------


## Explorer

> 100  IRF520.       100


?  :  :         ,      .

----------


## artemx

,     IRF740    ,       R4        ,        R4  ?

----------


## artemx

-40             ?

----------


## Integral

> 3.5-30  ,    200-300.


,   ,   http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?t=10951&start=0

----------


## Serg

. . IRF', : 

  -  ,       "",         ? ( ,    ,      )

    -   ,      ,   ...

----------


## djon_bogd

*Sergey Gr*
C  .        , ()     ?    ?     ...   :  :

----------

: Serg

         ,       .

----------


## Serg

** 

   .  2  3  1  1 ?

----------


## UY3IG

** ,  !

----------


## RN6LKU

IRF ( 2 IRF.doc)?

----------

8xIRF520- 4 .
 ""    1.
IRF520     50,      28-30.  -  500 .

:  designer -         - ,    ,  .

----------


## UR5ZQV

.          ,     (    )        .    (   ).      (. )   ,           (TOUT7,8 ).                  2-         .      ,          ,    .  ,             .

----------


## UR5ZQV

*Sergey Gr*



> ,  . 
>    ,      10-16,         -    .


1.      ,     ,   .
2.   ,    -   .              .
3.  IRF    .     ,       .. (      :Smile:  ).



> 25   -  250 ,     ,   80. "" IRF'


1.    .         .      . TOUT8   ,   TOUT7        .
2."" IRF' (     , ,   ..  )     50   (         ).

      (    ).        0.1...0.3 ,        .


> .


       (             :Smile:  ).

----------


## CQ SPASE

.       IRFZ24N,     IRF510?

----------


## RA4UIR

2 IRF510,   1  35-40 ,   24.    ,          2 ,  200 ,   ,             ...
  520,  4 .

----------


## RU6AY

! 



> -            .         0,15.


-     HLA300,      300 W,     100   2 W. ,  ?  :Crazy:

----------


## RN6LKU

(to *Daimon*):

(    .    .    ,  1-  -    .                2 )

----------


## RA4UIR

> (to *Daimon*):


  !

----------


## UY3IG

*Daimon*   IRF    ,           .    3   ,  - 80.  .    ,    - 2    2.

----------


## ua3urs

-     IRF?    ?  .

----------


## ua3urs

,        .          ,   .          .       .     .     .

----------


## ua3urs

UR3ACH     -     12         ,           ,             .      , -      .    ,       ,        ..      () .            - .

----------


## Sergey Gr

""  :
1. DMOS -   -        (VDMOS, HEXFET, TMOS, ZMOS, COOLMOS  .)                ;
2. LDMOS- ( )   -        ,             .

----------


## Sergey Gr

UR3ACH

     3,          . 

.  3   2:1,    4:1.
    50/4=12,5 .
   R=6,25 .

 15,    =U*U/2R=225/12,5=18   .
  = 18*2=36.
 24,    = 576/12,5=46.
  = 46 *2=92.


   ,  ,  IRF 520     -   .
 ,  200     .
6, 7    .
RD16HHF1 -     15 .

----------


## UR3ACH

.       . 


> ,  irf  )


,   .

----------


## Integral

> TR1  ,      VT1.


 .            2-  520,  1:2,    6, 7, L2, L3.      10  .       .     -   .  ,    30  =13-17.     .    , .. 2:1.   6, 7, L2, L3    .    - 6, 7, L2, L3  .  .     1:2 .

----------


## bw_wb

> ,   .



    -- RD16 (70 = 9$)   20-35    12.
   .
    IRF-,    "".

sorry  OFF.

----------


## bw_wb

> 20   IRF 510 520 ? , .


 




> RD16       ?


 ,    (    )

http://www.mitsubishichips.com/China...m/rd16hhf1.pdf

 , 

http://ut2fw.com/sites/default/files/rd16_sh_ut2fw.gif

----------


## bw_wb

> .


    (  ).

 IRF   U + 12         .
  RD   .

----------


## ua3uhp

16   !!  :Embarassed:

----------


## ur3ilf

8    .    50-100   :wink:       :Very Happy:  
  24V   450   50   .      :Very Happy:

----------


## ur3ilf

.   :Very Happy:       .   ?       --   .  9**     .   :Sad:

----------


## RZ3DOH

> - ,           .


,      ,      .     ,      ,  ?    ,   ?  :Crazy:  




> ,        ,, ,,


,   . 
     ,   .    ,    ..

----------


## ua3urs

RZ3DOH     .              -  , .  -     ,,,, ,     .       :!:   :!:

----------


## RN6LKU

*ua3urs*

 ,  ,      -                 "  " .


* -   (--).     - MOSFET (metal-oxide-semiconductor field effect transistor).    MOSFET  n-  p-.*


*          ( 0,1 ) .          ,         SiO2,        .*

*Toshiba  - (--,  Metal Oxyde Semiconductor Field Effect Transistor, MOSFET)*

----------


## RN6LKU

> .

----------


## RV3LE

> ,     .


  ,         ,      -  IRF:      9... ,              9...
      .    .      .      .   - "   " -       -  .   -   -   ,     .   ,         ,         .
       -     ,      -   -  .         ,  "".
      ,      .    :     -, ..   ,   890.  "" IRF      200 - 250.     .         ,   .
    1500,        .

----------


## RV3LE

> 5


.  .    "". 10.
 - ,           .. " QRP ".      " -" 12 -1999. :
       80   :

----------


## RU4UU

UT2FW.     .

----------


## ua3urs

.      ,      . 1  1?

----------


## RV3LE

> ?


 .  1,8  21 -  10,        28 - 12,5.     ,       .   ,  ,    -  20-25  1,8  3,5  10  28.

----------


## ua3urs

.          ?   ---     / .  ,,,,       ?    ?      .

----------


## RU9CA

> +  +  = ""


   .
  -  :



> "".


  "  ".
    -   ...

----------


## RU9CA

"   !!!" ()
 :!:   :!:   :!:

----------


## Ua3UtA

*ua3urs*
   -  50/50

----------


## RV3LE

> -  50/50


.    ,      (  )    -  " -" 12 - 1999.,    .

----------


## RV3LE

> -   / .   1:1      R=50 .  24   ""  ~5 .


  . .

----------


## RV3LE

> -.      ,     .


 -      -      (         )    -   ,    "",          50 .    - -,  ,     -    ,    ( ).
           "" -   .    ,             ()    .         50 .

----------


## RN6LKU

**,*Ua3Ut*.

  .
  2    :

1.       -  (   ). ..   ()  ,    .
.   50\50  .     .           .   .  ,     -    ( ).

2.    1:1    -,     50 .  , 50     ,        . -     1     . ..  -     1  1.  - .   .

      .        - ,     -       .

,    ,  ""  -    - ,      .     .  - ,  - .

  .        ,   1:1     -.





> . .


, .




> -



, .

----------


## ua3urs

.    ,     ,        ,         .         .  ,,, ,,,  .        .       , 1 -  ,, ,, 40  , 160  80     ?  -? 2 -,,,, 80 160  80 .  -   ?   3 -     ,       - 160-80. -     ?            .      -   -  50   -         ,,,,, ?  -  .      ,,,,     ,,,,,, ?
   . .

----------


## RN6LKU

*ci*

40  -  Upp. 
 Ueff=Upp/(2*sqrt(2))=~14.

P=Ueff^2/R=200/50=4 .

 ?

----------


## RN6LKU

-   .  1:1. ,    ,   .    ( )     +-20 (24  ) . . .

----------


## RN6LKU

.   .

( ,     ,  . ,   ,      1:4)

   ,   .  12,5 .   50--.        . ..  .  2     20 .      40   80  2.

 ,     ...

----------


## RV3LE

> .


 ,  ,    .    .  -  -   .        50 .      -   ,  50       .      .     -.

----------


## ua3urs

,    -      ,  3   50  ,  3   (     ,     )     160  80  (. 2.)       (       )         40  80   .         .   ?

----------


## Ua3UtA

*seybr*
 ,     -        .

----------


## ua3urs

UA3UTA       . ,   ,, ,,    3   10   50      .   41  ,     () .    .       ?      80   ,  ()  3    ?

----------


## RZ3DOH

> ?      80   ,  ()  3    ?


 ,   ,     (    ), -, -, - ,    ,     ,       ..

----------


## UR3ACH

.    ( )   5 ,   (.. )      ?      ,    .    


P.S.   -50W . R-50 .   1,8-28.

----------


## ua3urs

. -  3 - -    . UA3UTA   ,,,,     -  .  3   9  -  .   -      .       ,         ,  ,,-82 ,,  160 .     ,   615 .
  -     ,,,,   (   )                40 ,   ()   .  .

----------


## ua3urs

RZ3DOH          -      .    .  5  -       ,,,,,      ?    ?        ()     ,, ,,   3    ,               80  ?   ?,,  -          ,      ,         .

----------


## ua3urs

UA3QHP  .  ,      , - 5   ,, ,, .  .  .

----------


## ua3urs

,    .         ,       .           .    -  ,  .     .

----------


## RZ3DOH

> ()     ,, ,,   3    ,               80  ?   ?,,
> .


   ,     ?   ?  ,      .   ..
   "", "", ... ,    \    ...
    " "  :Crazy:   :Laughing:  




> -          ,      ,         .


    ..,     ,   ,   ..         ..

----------


## RV3LE

> ,    .


   - :

----------


## DIG

> 3  10  50


,      :Crazy:       50 ?
         ,      .    ! !
73!

----------


## RU9CA

57    .

----------


## ua3urs

Kuwalda   .      ,  -          .    - ,   -  .   ?

----------


## RZ3DOH

> ,  -          .    - ,   -  .   ?


 ,    :Cool: )    , ,     :Crazy:  ,   ..   ,    -   .   -       -   ,        .      ,      :Crazy:  
  ,     ,    ..   ...

----------


## Ua3UtA

> ,     ,


 ...   2   :Laughing:

----------


## Ua3UtA

> -    615 ,


 615  R?    .

----------


## RK4CI

> 615 ,      ,      , -               ?


.           615,    .      .  615 300    100 .   3 .  30   1 .   30 .   100 .
     ,         .        100 .      .

----------


## ur4ijz

" -        ,     ,       ?    ?    ,   .      ?"
 .  ...

----------


## RV3LE

> 10   50


       .      ! 
      -       10-15.

----------


## RA6ANR

-,

----------


## R4AAY

?   200    300-400

----------


## Ua3UtA

> ?   200    300-400


        .

----------


## ua3urs

,        4 .(    :Rolling Eyes:  )

----------


## ua3urs

.             ,,,,   ,,,,   ,    . -      (   )      . -          ?

----------


## R4AAY

> . 
>       ,


    ,      ?    ???

----------


## UA9JSJ

11

----------


## RV3LE

> ,      ?


        .             .

----------


## RZ3DOH

> . ,   ,, ,,    3   10   50      ..





> ....       .   ,


   -50    :Crazy:      , ?     :Crazy:   :Laughing:   :Crazy:   :Laughing:

----------


## Ua3UtA

> ""    ""


  :Crazy:

----------


## RN6LKU

2 *ua3urs*

   ,          .

----------


## RN6LKU

.  26.    3   .   -  .   50\50   ().

----------


## Ua3UtA

> ,





> 


..

----------


## ua3urs

.         .     .        ,      .         (   .     ) ?

----------

,  ,   (    ), IRF 510,  ""  11,5  89  (          ). 
 ""  14  100 .       3,5 ,    "  "   (  -20 ). -  11.
   630         . 

 ,     -...

----------


## ua3urs

-               ,         .
     -                (    ) .   ,   -  ,        ?            .      ?    ?,  904--  .. ?

----------


## ua3urs

,  .   !       .   ,    :!:   :!:

----------


## Ua3UtA

*uu5jkb*
     -   :Very Happy:       -     . -     ,  "" .         -     ,    .  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ua3UtA

> 


 -   :Very Happy:

----------


## R4AAY

> !    .
>     .


       ?           .     ,     .   ..?

----------


## ur4ijz

,  ,   -   .
   ""      "".

----------


## ua3urs

UA3UTA         ?       ?     ,         ?  ?     ... ?     ?     -      ?.     , ,, ,,?

----------


## al63

,         ,  ,        .     ,    ,        .
,     .  ,    ,       (      ,    ).   ,     ,           .
,   ,       ,     .
   :           .    ,      -,       ,     . ,  IRF510    150 ,   .

----------


## Ua3UtA

> 


      -         . -         -        .



> ,


   --      :Very Happy:      ,    :Crazy:

----------


## Ua3UtA

*2009*
        .

----------


## uu5jkb

> 


       -  .      ,     ,   IRF510    368  646,   ,              14 ?      ,   ?

----------


## Ua3UtA

*uu5jkb*



> 14


       ,  IRF,       .



> 


  -

----------


## ua3urs

ur4ijz    ,       ,   .

----------


## RU4UU

http://www.ut2fw.com/node/27
http://www.ut2fw.com/images/content/port/shpu_05.gif

----------


## ua3urs

UR4IJZ   .   - ,   ,   .      ,      ,          .

----------


## RU9CA

> -       (   )         ?     ,     ? (   ) .


   7 ,     . ?
 ,   .

----------


## ua3urs

Ci   ,    ,     .      5-10  ,  ?     .

----------


## ua3urs

.   .   ,  ,  , 5-10  .  160  80  .     .     ,  40  80 .   ,,,,  .    ,   ,           .       ,   .   .    .     ,   .   ,      ,,,, .  .

----------


## ur4ijz

> ,   .   .    .     ,   .   ,      ,,,, .  .


   1

----------


## ur4ijz

*ua3urs*
 100%!   30. 
!  :Super:

----------


## UR3ACH

.    .     .       . 

  2      , ,    .   -        ?        ,    ?  

P.S. PA     .50      :!:   :!:   :!:

----------


## ua3urs

UR3ACH ,       .     .  ,      .   -     ?    ,   ?          ?

----------


## DIG

> 2      , ,    . -        ?        ,    ?


           "".       ,     ()   ()!

----------


## UR3ACH

> 


 ,   :Embarassed:  


> ""


.   .      . 


> 


  .


> 


  .  :Sad:      RD16HHF1

----------


## Ua3UtA

*ua3urs*
 -   IRF    -      



> 


      805    -

----------


## Ua3UtA

?... ...  ...  :Crazy:

----------


## bw_wb

> ,     ()   ()!


      .  :Crazy:  

      (    :Very Happy:  ) ,       .

http://irodov.nm.ru/const/teplopr.htm

P.S.         .

----------


## Ua3UtA

> ,


      16      ...      :Very Happy:   :Crazy:

----------


## DIG

[quote="UT4UDV"]

----------


## rv3ae

> - -


     (  ),-    ,   .

----------


## RX3VK

> .


   ,    SSB    CW   :Very Happy:  
    ,   ...     802, 805, 903. ,  903     ...

----------


## ur4ijz

SSB.   ,   . -. 
  2.
   ...

----------


## Ua3UtA

> 0.5 -0.7


  43      :Laughing:

----------


## Ua3UtA

-   :Very Happy:

----------


## ur4ijz

,  -  .  !  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## RZ3DOH

> .  ,   ,  ,  US5MSQ ,     - 608-921 ,     ,   -


C    ,   ,      US5MSQ.





> .


  ,   ,   , ,      ..  :Crazy:   ,       :Laughing:   :Crazy:   :Laughing:   :Crazy:

----------


## al63

ua3urs,     ,       80  0,5-0,7 ?
  ?       "-762"    84 (315,605, 905)      ,     .      .

----------


## ua3urs

RZ3DOH   UR4IJZ ,    .  608- 921 ,     2-   903 .  ,      1 ,     .    -   2  ,  903? 
   -  ,         ,,,, ?         ( )       ,      UR4IJZ  2 (   , ) ?

----------


## ua3urs

aI63 .   ,    ,     ,    .            () ,         .

----------


## RZ3DOH

> RZ3DOH   UR4IJZ


  8O ?




> ,      1 ,     .


 1042 1000 ( 400-600),   ,  -0.25, 12 .

----------


## RZ3DOH

> 0.25  ,      0.25 ?


  :Crazy:

----------


## R4AAY

> ,        ?  IRF740    ( ,     ),   300    2    300   (  S 2502,   ).      ,   ,      ,   .        .       (       IRF740  40,    ,  - "" 5...10,  7   100 (       )  18   50,      1...1.5).      .


.     ???

----------


## RZ3DOH

> -          12,     1    ,  10.


 .,  " "

----------


## Nick UA3TW

! ,  RD16HHF   ,    50 ,  ,   QRP ,  CW  ,    965   .     .        450 .    .      5 . ,   .

----------


## ur3ilf

RD06HHF  RD16HHF .  :Very Happy:    RD16   .          10     .       .       :Smile:

----------


## ur3ilf

?   RD16HHF  .         .         . 20   .      .     .  CW  .      60 /.    .           -  .               22-24 . 20  .    :wink:

----------

CW         -  . IRF510  12      12  73

----------

-     -   ?

----------

,     -    4 , -1,05    .      ,   .     -

----------

-12 -          -    50        50

----------

-  ,      .C  -

----------


## roma59

> .     .     IRF630,    . . ..-   ,      .??


  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## babay

> ?


   .

----------


## RADIO

,        ,     .
    80  40 .

----------


## 3

?     ,    .

----------


## Integral

> c     610,        ?   80.


     ,        100.    100n   75-100.       .

----------


## Integral

> bn43-202  53


  5:3,     5 .       920      IRF.     ,       .

----------


## RK4CI

> ,


       ?  ,       .     .     ,   ,      . ,    130 .     .         ,     .      10 ,       .         ,       .       .      ,     .    , -    ,     .



> 


        .    ,   ,     . ,      .  ,      .       1 .      R15  R17     270 .    ,      2 .    ,        ,    .    , ,     2  +4 ,         .    30-100 .    ,          IRF,          .

----------


## UR5ZQV

.       (, )     .

----------


## RK4CI

> 32 ?


        12 .       .  ,     0,5 .   .



> ,


      ,     IRF. ,      .    .     .   ,   "" .
 ,    ,       100 ,   2  3.    50,  2  2. ,   12  ,      .

----------


## RK4CI

> 23


  50 .      2 . /  30 .   15 .       ...

----------


## RK4CI

> 


  .   ,        .  ,    ,     .  ,   ,   .         .      7,5    ,      .  ,    ,     .       .  ,      ,     ,    .    ,     1 . ,        .      ,   ,    .
         . ,     , 7-10    .       .      .     ,    ..   ,      .  ,  ,     .

----------


## RK4CI

,   .        2*1000 .     ,   .       2 ,  40 ,  30 - 2,5 ,   144 - 0,5 .  610   144   .          ,   2 .    ,    ,     . ,      .     ,    .  ,  .
   . ,       ,  .. ,    ,     ,     .          ,    ,    .    .     IRF,           . ,      . ,            .   ,   ,        .      ,      IRF 630  6-7 ,  ,       100.  7  - 200.     ,      20.  30    6  . ,       .       ,     ,      IRF.      .

----------


## RK4CI

> 40 .


  ,    ,  ,     .     30  .  ,    15   ,    ,    ,     7,5   . ,       .
    . ,  ,    ,     .            ,    .  ,       .  .         .    0,5-0,6 .   .            1- 2 .    ,    ,    .   ,     .       3 - 5 .         .
       ,     .       .  ,     ,  ,   ,     .

----------


## RK4CI

> 650


    ,  .         .        817      ,    920.   ,      ,   .     .      ,     ,     . ,    .. ,       ,      .      .

----------


## artemx

(1,2 ),     .    20 .

----------


## RK4CI

.    .       .     .
     .     .        .       ,      .
        .    .       .     ,     .  ,   .  ,     .   ,     ,   .  .  ,   .   ,    .        .  ,  .       .   ,   .   ,     .

----------


## RK4CI

> 920 1 , .


     ?           ?     610?  920? 
  ,      . ,      ,            .       .  ,   -    .       ,  .   ,       .  600-1000.  ,   .

----------


## RK4CI

> 920   650,   130  .


        .        . ,  ,   ,  .              .    ,     ,        .



> 610


  .      ,    ,   ,       .



> 360     920


      .  12 ,          15 ,    40 .  200-300 .    ,          



> .


       . ,     .    ,     R7  R9.    .      .        .
              600     920.      817,        .  1     920     1 .          1,5 .   ,      ...

----------


## RK4CI

> ?


 .            600 .  , 130.



> 817,     920  0,8  .


  .           817.        817,      920,     .    ,         920.



> ?


 ,        .       ,    .



> C     ,  .


    .      610  .  ,          .   ,     ,       .

----------


## RK4CI

> ?


    ,   " ".   ,      ,  ,      .



> ,      700 .c.
> 920


    .        . 0,7     ,    .. ,        . ,   ,      100 ,  .   ,     .     ,  ,    ,       .
      .      .         



> R8  1 ,


           817.        150     .       .         ,     .
   30 ,  .        /   25 .   , .           . ,        ,      130 .  ,       20 .  ,  ,       .  ,       .      .  ,     .    30 . ,      ,  12  .

----------


## RK4CI

18    .    .       .       . ,    .    1    ,  .   0,33 .     ,    ,    .        5-6 .  , 5-6  ,       .     .   32     .. ,     ,     .      .

----------


## artemx

817     ?   922    24    .

    ,  BN3312  BN 61002,   .        , 2  .

  24 .

----------


## artemx

.

.



> 920 24


  922

----------


## UR5ZQV

*RK4CI*, 


> .   ,   RD 16,  5 ,    ?      ,  ,     ...
> ,            . ,    ,  ,   .


 ,   RD06   ,   RD01  UPC1678,  ,        .     (0.1...30 )     (,  20   6 ).   2IRF730,   350 (  ).
""   ,    .

----------

DARKSTAR, shwonder

----------


## artemx

,      ,   7  !   !        ,      .

  ,    - http://radioskot.ru/blog/skhema_pris...h/2012-10-19-5
    : 10-45,20-70,40-79  !         42-100-120,     20-50-62! ?   

  12   61-002 . 24 .

----------


## artemx

?  Up-p ,Up  Ums ?

 ,         ?

----------


## artemx

,   ?http://radioskot.ru/blog/skhema_pris...h/2012-10-19-5

----------


## artemx

,,              ,      ,                ,   24           TX    ,  610 ,    - (     ),  ,          , ,    , ?

----------


## RK4CI

> ,          , ,    , ?


    .       ,    .       .  ,    ,   .  ,      ,   .    ,     -   "",     . ,     .      .        .      .      .     ,    .

----------


## UR5ZQV

*240*, 


> ,     ( ).     .


,   ,         5-   (   1)         .      ""            .      2-  (  ).          ,     ,       ,    (    ).     :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## RK4CI

> 2-


  ,   .   2 ,    ,   .        ,       ""  .    ,    ,   ,     .   ,      ,    ,   ,      .        ,   ,    ,        .    ,           ,     30 .  ,   ,       ,     ...

----------

LY1SD

----------


## RK4CI

> ,  .   .  .  ,


 641.         .     .     .

----------


## SNABBER

?    ?

----------


## artemx

12

----------


## uk8adi

,  ? ?

----------


## 22

R24, R25   75 ,   .

----------


## R2ZCP

SW2015,  RD16  IRF510  R22, R23  10.
      IRF510,  2,6       .        .
   12.

----------


## R2ZCP

> 


,      1,7-5,1

----------


## RV4LX

R22, R23    10,  1 .    .
 -  .

----------


## RV4LX

> 1     3,6-5,0.


   ,,Amatora''.

----------


## RV4LX

> !


 ,        .   -1 .     .
    IRF.   , ,    RD16. :Smile:

----------


## UA9AU

> 


   ?
 -  R18   ?       .    .

*  7 ():*

     RD16?       ,     ,imho.  -   .
    2000 .      1000 , ,   ? :Smile: 

*  15 ():*

 .  -,-,    102,-103! :Shocked:

----------


## R2ZCP

> .  -,-,    102,-103!


  ...

----------


## R2ZCP

> IRF510,  2,6       .


   .      .     IRF510...   ...

----------


## SNABBER

,    .

----------


## RV4LX

?      .    "".       .    .

----------

!   !      lay   irf   srd-12,   ,       ,  .   2\7

----------


## igor 2015

,   RD16?

----------

RA3QVS, tomcat, UR6HCF, 39,  12701

----------


## igor 2015

,

----------

RA3QVS

----------

RA3QVS, UR5ZQV

----------


## UR5ZQV

*RA3QVS*,  :

       "",  ,   ,  2- .     ,   "".

----------

RA3QVS

----------

Integral, RA4UIR, ra6ljm, UR5ZQV, UT1LW,  12701

----------


## UZ5DM

> 682.


    ?

----------

RA4UIR

----------


## 3

*UR5ZQV*,

----------

Dip Trace. 3   .     .
     .   ,   .

----------

RA4UIR, UZ5DM

----------


## 3

** ,   ?

----------



----------

160-40   .        ,      .

----------

ra3gn

----------

To: ra3gn-  .         .   ,     - 200.        .

----------

ra3gn

----------


## RN3ZOB

*Neymeka*,     ? 60      8 .  . -   4- IRF520, 120 .

----------

UR5VFT

----------


## Neymeka

*RN3ZOB*,           ,       ,     TRX                      80,40, 20

*EU1SW*,                        TRX  ( . )

----------

Neymeka

----------


## R4AAY

** , ,         682,           SW?

----------

-                     ?
                !
..                .  
                          !
              !
               Infineon    SPW16N50C3FKSA1      CoolMOSC3 Power MOSFET.
http://www.farnell.com/datasheets/1670257.pdf
           (                )    
 Datasheet            Gate  input  resistance --  Rg    !
 Rg                   !
           1.5   !
           RC                 1600       Rg 1.5   =  2.4    .
                   .
  Datasheet     50/           !  

       SPP11N60C3XKSA1 Rg 0.86   .
                    !

   ..            Gate  input  resistance(            )                                4-6   -                       30 .

----------


## 240

> ..     Gate input resistance(        )                4-6 -           30 .


    ?
       .
 ,    ,    .
      .            ,   .

----------


## UR5ZQV

*Max1980*,     ,   ,    ,    ,       , ,         (        )  ,    .

----------

Max1980

----------


## Max1980

> ,   ,    ,


.            .
*RV4LX*,
     .

----------

UR5ZQV

----------


## UA5O

...  ? :Smile:     ,      .    .

----------


## UR5ZQV

** ,        ,   .  ,    ,   .
:  ,  "   "  ,    , ...    :Smile: .        .        1:1    -  .

*  5 ():*

*UA5O*,       ,    ,    ,      ,   ,  (    ).

----------


## _

"" . ,   .     , ,     -,    - .
 ,    (      ),   .

----------

> .


  IRF520 ()  684 . 69  .
  IRF520 ()  287 .29  .

----------


## UA5O

.

----------

sergejbelyj

----------


## RK4CI

> 160  - 3-56  80    ,


      70    ?   ,    ?          ?  ,        .      ,   ,       .      2,5 ,      .

----------


## RV4LX

> ?
>     ,      20


   .
 IRF-120:

 -   "" .
   .

----------


## RK4CI

> 682, 684, 689        .


  .     ,  ,  ,   .        ,    .

----------


## RK4CI

> 70


     ,   ,  .          .        80-90.           .       ,     .         ,      ?          ,      2-3   . ,     .    ,     ,       .

----------

.

----------

UR5VFT

----------


## UR5ZQV

*Alexander 1971*, ,  ""     ,   ,       100  . ,      .
    ,    ,  ,   ..  "" .

----------

UR5VFT

----------


## Alexander 1971

IRF510     ,   300 ,  aliexpress irf510  800 ,  .  aliexpress irf510  7   .     ,

----------

Alexander 1971

----------


## RN3GP

> 





> 





> 18


    ? :Rolling Eyes:

----------

UR5VFT

----------


## Alexander 1971

RD16,  ,        10   28 ?           ?

----------


## UT5LP

> ...        .    ,   ,  ,  .  -   18 .


..  ALC,     . :Shocked:

----------


## EU1SW

?

----------


## RV4LX

> .        ,     (15-18


   ? 
   ,  ,  ,    ,   ()    ,  .
   -  .

----------


## UR5VFT

> ,     (15-18 )  28 ,


 -  10  - 50 ,  20  - 114  ,   24,     ..

----------


## RV4LX

> -  10  - 50 ,  20  - 114  ,   24,     ..


  RD16.  "Alexander 1971"    .
   "" . :Smile:

----------


## UR5VFT

> 24   RD16     ,  20


 - ,       ..

----------


## Alexander 1971

" "   ,   610  2sc3950

----------


## RN3ZOB

*R4AAY*,   KL 500.

----------


## UT1LW

*R4AAY*,http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...=1#post1430557

----------


## UR5VFT

> .


 - https://qrz.if.ua/tech/176-konstrukc...a-dlya-kv.html

*  59 ():*

https://qrz.if.ua/tech/116-summirova...pluatacii.html

----------

